# 1000-1200 watt PSU for at Ryzen 3950X build. What can you recommend?



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

Most people has properly seen by now that i am planning to move away from X58 and on to a Ryzen 9 3950X build (in fact i have just put in a order for this CPU, so i am sure to get it before it´s potentially sold out just as 3900X whas for a long time) and my old PSU is over 10 years and still working perfect but i dont think it´s a wise dession to reuse such an old PSU in a new build. So i am gonna need a new one, i am just not much into what is hot and what is to avoid today when it comes to PSU. My old PSU is a Thermaltake Toughpower 1500 watt.

So what can people recommend in the 1000-1200 watt area of PSU?

In gennerel i want this from a PSU:
Silent and 140 MM fan or around that size.
Reliable so no cheap garbage please, i have my builds for a long time.
RGB fan is not a must throw, but is alright if the PSU have it as long the RGB can be turned on and off.
I prefer the PSU is black as i am trying to hold my build in a black theme.
Maybe I shut also point out that I do overclock my system as that will raise power consumption as well. CPU and GPU will be overclock.

The PSU will be powering this system for now.
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X cooled by a Noctua NH-D15 chromax black (yeah i know AMD recommend AIO, but i am not a fan of watercooling. So i hope a good aircooler can do the job)
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO X570 board
G.skill TridenZ NEO 3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2 x 16 GB = 32 GB 1.35 volts this shut be Samsung B-die modules.
Corsair Force MP600 NVMe SSD Gen4 M.2 - 1TB
Crucial MX500 SATA SSD 2TB
WD GOLD DATACENTER CLASS 12 TB HDD

Besides that this hardware will be reused from my old X58 build:
EVGA GTX 1080 TI
Crucial MX300 2 TB SSD
WD RED NAS 4 TB HDD
Aqua Computer Aquaero 6 XT fan controller that has 12 high RPM 120 MM fans connected to it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 9, 2019)

Anything PSU wise that has high efficiency. You don't need 1.2kw, the 1kw will be closer to ideal. Heck 850-900w is closer to being utilized more evenly if you add the wattage it doesn't add up to much. I'm running a 3900x, TXP, full loop, with 8 HDs, 2 m.2, 8 Ap15s and max usage is not very high. Last I checked power draw off my UPS was 650w. I'll double check but it ain't much. My x79 setup now that thing sucked wattage like it was the end of the world.

Here, just ran this. 3900x is clocked at 4.5-4.3ghz per CCX overclocking. Max draw was 600w from mah UPS.









						I scored 7 989 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 9, 2019)

check out the PSU list in my signature for a good model and go from there with how big you want.

i agree that 850-1k is enough


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

For me If I had the money and of need of a monstrous PSU Id go with a AX1200i 80Plus Platinum. The (i) means its a full digital PSU and you can monitor everything by software (Corsair link and HWiNFO for example)
Custom fan curve... stop fan, what ever you like.





But I dont get it... Over 1+k is a huge overkill as said for a desktop system. I agree on the 850~1000W max.
Still suggesting the AX*i* series from Corsair (750~1600W). The HXi is lower tier but still awesome. As shown I have the 750W


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2019)

If cost isn't an issues I'd go with this or the 850w model 









						CORSAIR AX Series AX1000 1000W Power Supply - Newegg.com
					

Buy CORSAIR AX Series AX1000 CP-9020152-NA 1000 W ATX12V 80 PLUS TITANIUM Certified Full Modular Power Supply with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Or









						SeaSonic Electronics Prime Ultra Titanium Series 1000W 80 Plus Titanium Modular ATX Power Supply
					

Buy SeaSonic Electronics Prime Ultra Titanium Series 1000W 80 Plus Titanium Modular ATX Power Supply featuring 996W Single +12V Rail, 135mm Cooling Fan, Intel ATX12V, 8 x PCI-E Connectors, 14 x SATA Connectors, 5 x 4-Pin Molex Connectors, PSU Tester & SATA 3.3 Adapter Included, Flat, Low-Profile...




					www.bhphotovideo.com
				




If budget is a concern I would go with this or the 1000w variant. 









						EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G5, 850W Fully Modular Power Supply - Newegg.com
					

Buy EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G5, 80 Plus Gold 850W, Fully Modular, Eco Mode with FDB Fan, 10 Year Warranty, Includes Power ON Self Tester, Compact 150mm Size, Power Supply 220-G5-0850-X1 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

850W would do just fine for this system, but if you later go with a more power hungry GPU and you want to OC the crap out of everything, then 1000~1200W. But anything above that dont make any sense.
And AIOs (closed loop) are quiet nice. Im using one from Corsair also. But to get something that would make a real difference you must go 100++$$.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Anything PSU wise that has high efficiency. You don't need 1.2kw, the 1kw will be closer to ideal. Heck 850-900w is closer to being utilized more evenly if you add the wattage it doesn't add up to much. I'm running a 3900x, TXP, full loop, with 8 HDs, 2 m.2, 8 Ap15s and max usage is not very high. Last I checked power draw off my UPS was 650w. I'll double check but it ain't much. My x79 setup now that thing sucked wattage like it was the end of the world.



Alright 1000 watt it is then with a platinium/titanium rate. i will not go lower than that as i also want some headroom for future upgrades like a even more power hungry GPU. 



DeathtoGnomes said:


> check out the PSU list in my signature for a good model and go from there with how big you want.
> 
> i agree that 850-1k is enough



I will give that list a look. thanks.



Zach_01 said:


> For me If I had the money and of need of a monstrous PSU Id go with a AX1200i 80Plus Platinum. The (i) means its a full digital PSU and you can monitor everything by software (Corsair link and HWiNFO for example)
> Custom fan curve... stop fan, what ever you like.
> View attachment 136029
> 
> ...



Are Corsair PSU gettings better? I ask because not many years ago, i saw corsair PSU had a tendens to malfuntion?

The Digital monitoring option, i like that but its not like i really need it.

I see no point paying a fortune for a PSU, but it is not a good idea either buying cheap crap. I learned that the hard way years back.

I think a good buget for a PSU in the wattage i want is around the 300 USD mark or will other dissagreed with that?



oxrufiioxo said:


> If cost isn't an issues I'd go with this or the 850w model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the cost range, i am thinking in the 300 USD area for a PSU. if any thing, i will take a look at the 1000 watt suggestion.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 9, 2019)

Just so you know, AMD desktop cpus are not power hungry, 3950x included. You want to look at Threadripper 2/3 and overriding limits to get it to draw 500w-600w territory (with the 32 core 2990wx).


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> 850W would do just fine for this system, but if you later go with a more power hungry GPU and you want to OC the crap out of everything, then 1000~1200W. But anything above that dont make any sense.
> And AIOs (closed loop) are quiet nice. Im using one from Corsair also. But to get something that would make a real difference you must go 100++$$.



I will go for 1000 watt as i am overclocking CPU as well as GPU and i also want to have enough juice for later upgrades and as you say your self a potential more power hungry GPU as i will properly replace my GTX 1080 TI when Nvidia comes out with there RTX 3000 series cards.

I will only go for an AIO if i apselutely have no other choise. I have al ways been using air coolers and have been pleased with that. Also with an AIO, i will be replacing it at least once in my builds life time as what i have seen an AIO works for 3-5 years and then have to replaced because of pump failure, cooling fluid has been to low or cooling head has clog up from dirt.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2019)

I've been happy with my 1000w Seasonic 80+ Platinum. I've used Seasonic in 3 separate builds (two were for other people,) and none of them have had an issue. I'd totally recommend the brand to anyone looking for a decent PSU.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Just so you know, AMD desktop cpus are not power hungry, 3950x included. You want to look at Threadripper 2/3 and overriding limits to get it to draw 500w-600w territory.



I know Ryzen 3000 is more power efficient than Intels 14 Nm chips, but with 16 core all overclock i will be dam if the CPU dont use up to around 300 watt alone depending on the level of core clock. But there also needs to be taken acount for GPU power draw and with overclock my GTX 1080 TI can take down up to 300 watt alone or that what the power target can be raised to as max for my particular card.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> *Are Corsair PSU gettings better? I ask because not many years ago, i saw corsair PSU had a tendens to malfuntion?*
> 
> The Digital monitoring option, i like that but its not like i really need it.
> 
> I see no point paying a fortune for a PSU, but it is not a good idea either buying cheap crap. I learned that the hard way years back.


Another times... And not all series from corsair is the best. But AXi/HXi for high end is among the top if not the top.
Check reviews... a lot of them.

AX1200i 302$ If you can find the 1000version for less...





						Corsair AXi 1200 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I've been happy with my 1000w Seasonic 80+ Platinum. I've used Seasonic in 3 separate builds (two were for other people,) and none of them have had an issue. I'd totally recommend the brand to anyone looking for a decent PSU.



Now that´s an answer i can use to something. Some one that has exsperience with more PSU from the same company is very useful as that gives an idea of fail rate. So Seasonic might be worfh a look. I have not heard any good from them but neither any thing bad. Thanks very use full.



Zach_01 said:


> Another times... And not all series from corsair is the best. But AXi/HXi for high end is among the top if not the top.
> Check reviews... a lot of them.
> 
> AX1200i 302$ If you can find the 1000version for less...
> ...



Al right good to hear that Corsair high class PSU is good. That´s a good price and its black. Will take a closer look at it then.

Oh by the way, Does any one know how Thermaltakes PSU are today as i have been very pleased with the one i have now?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Well I've seen also a bunch of HXi running 3 years straight 24/7 (miners) with no hiccups once, loaded at 65%. No voltage drops not nothing... Still running.
Calculate that hours at 6 hours daily usage... and not 24/7. Thats over 10years with 65% constant load. Thats a test...


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 9, 2019)

If you're going to get into the details, check johnnygurus site reviews. That said, I've been copacetic with evga, seasonic, and corsair.









						JonnyGuru talks about power supplies
					

I found this to be very informative.  I wish that everyone would watch this before posting a question about PSU's.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 9, 2019)

I have the Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000W and it's served me well. I don't fully utilize it 100% but it's nice to have extra just in case I would need it in the future. I bought the PSU thinking I'd hang on to it for a LONG time through multiple builds.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 9, 2019)

Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium for sure.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Well I've seen also a bunch of HXi running 3 years straight 24/7 (miners) with no hiccups once, loaded at 65%. No voltage drops not nothing... Still running.
> Calculate that hours at 6 hours daily usage... and not 24/7. Thats over 10years with 65% constant load. Thats a test...



Indeed that is a proper test and state ment on reliabillity.



thesmokingman said:


> If you're going to get into the details, check johnnygurus site reviews. That said, I've been copacetic with evga, seasonic, and corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will take a look later.



adulaamin said:


> I have the Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000W and it's served me well. I don't fully utilize it 100% but it's nice to have extra just in case I would need it in the future. I bought the PSU thinking I'd hang on to it for a LONG time through multiple builds.





dgianstefani said:


> Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium for sure.



It seems so far its Corsair and Seasonic people are most fund of. That begins to show me that its Corsair or seasonic i shut put my money in for the next PSU.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Nov 9, 2019)

That's some serious heat output on this thread.  Reminds me of my old quad GPU setups on x58 back day.  Still using my old single rail EVGA G2 1200 today, but barely needs to go over 600w these days...  

Would heat a few rooms at full output.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 9, 2019)

I would also drop the corsair and crucial drives for an Intel Optane 905p or a 970 evo plus.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Now that´s an answer i can use to something. Some one that has exsperience with more PSU from the same company is very useful as that gives an idea of fail rate. So Seasonic might be worfh a look. I have not heard any good from them but neither any thing bad. Thanks very use full.


FWIW, the 1000w in my machine had an 8 year warranty. It will be up in around March for me (I can't believe I've had it this long now.) I think the 1000w Titanium has a 12 year warranty as well, so that's something to consider.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> For me If I had the money and of need of a monstrous PSU Id go with a AX1200i 80Plus Platinum. The (i) means its a full digital PSU and you can monitor everything by software (Corsair link and HWiNFO for example)
> Custom fan curve... stop fan, what ever you like.
> View attachment 136029
> 
> ...



Personally I can't rate the Corsair models even the AXi units highly at all.   All of the models I had died and to be honest where junk in comparision to the previous AX model range, that I may add I have 2 1200w units still working flawlessly..  
Over the years I have drawn away from Corsair and I have been buying EVGA model units.  Some have been the smaller 650w G+ models up to the T2 1600w unit.  So far, I've had nothing but a simple and easy ownership of each of them..  They just work much like my AX units still do..  Very happy with them 

 

I'd always suggest going a little higher than you need with a PSU, simply because of the efficiencies they suggest 50% etc, but as you've already mentioned some headroom in case you change setups and need some extra power..  
Definitely a solid thumbs up from me from EVGA and a thumbs down from Corsair.  I hear nothing but good about Seasonic as well.  JonnyGuru is also the place to visit when you want PSU advise I think.  Personally, I feel it's the only place to visit


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

yakk said:


> That's some serious heat output on this thread.  Reminds me of my old quad GPU setups on x58 back day.  Still using my old single rail EVGA G2 1200 today, but barely needs to go over 600w these days...
> 
> Would heat a few rooms at full output.



Haha tell me about it. Had GTX 285 in triple SLI on X58 back in 2009 hence why i also have a 1500 watt PSU now. These cards had a TDP of 204 watt stock per card + overclock = the cards alone would consume around 700-800 watt. These suckers cut heat a room as well for sure.



dgianstefani said:


> I would also drop the corsair and crucial drives for an Intel Optane 905p or a 970 evo plus.



I can not see why i shut chose the intel SSD, that thing is hugely exspensive and 970 EVO is not a PCIe Gen 4 NVMe SSD. If it had been Samsung 980 EVO that hopefully is a PCIe gen 4 SSD when they comes out, then sure i had gladly taken the samsung SSD as i prefer Samsung or Crucial SSD, but Samsung has yet to come with a PCIe gen 4 SSD.



Aquinus said:


> FWIW, the 1000w in my machine had an 8 year warranty. It will be up in around March for me (I can't believe I've had it this long now.) I think the 1000w Titanium has a 12 year warranty as well, so that's something to consider.



If it has 12 years warrenty, that very good indeed.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 9, 2019)

Perhaps a bit OT, but for the people here saying "1KW is enough" - this build will never exceed 500W unless the OP is running some seriously unsafe OCs. Even with a bunch of drives and fans a 3950X and a single 1080Ti is unlikely to top 450W in real-world use. Saying a 1000W PSU is "enough" for that is... a bit silly. 750W would likely be fine both for noise and longevity. 850W will be plenty. 1000W is overkill. 1200W is stupid.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2019)

I have taken a look at seasonic PSU and there Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 1000 watt and not titanium looks pretty good hornestly. It´s black, has 12 year warranty and i am considering this one as it is prices lower than the titanium one. From where i buy PSU the Platinum is nearly 100 USD cheaper than the Titanium both 1000 watts. Would you guys still say its worth paying 100 YSD more to get a titanium rated PSU?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I have taken a look at seasonic PSU and there Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 1000 watt and not titanium looks pretty good hornestly. It´s black, has 12 year warranty and i am considering this one as it is prices lower than the titanium one. From where i buy PSU the Platinum is nearly 100 USD cheaper than the Titanium both 1000 watts. Would you guys still say its worth paying 100 YSD more to get a titanium rated PSU?


I probably wouldn't pay extra for the titanium one. My platinum runs pretty cool even under significant load. If you can get one or the other for a good price, I'd say go for it. Either of them will be good, but I'd be surprised if you noticed a difference between the two.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 10, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Perhaps a bit OT, but for the people here saying "1KW is enough" - this build will never exceed 500W unless the OP is running some seriously unsafe OCs. Even with a bunch of drives and fans a 3950X and a single 1080Ti is unlikely to top 450W in real-world use. Saying a 1000W PSU is "enough" for that is... a bit silly. 750W would likely be fine both for noise and longevity. 850W will be plenty. 1000W is overkill. 1200W is stupid.



i dont know how you get 450 watt. But that is deffently not system at full load then. GPU with overclock is up to 300 watt alone and CPU stock is about 144 watt as that is what AMD has set max watt to at 105 watt TDP and with overclock that will be higher when all cores runs a 100 % load. I think more the CPU can use up to around 200-250 watt when higly overclock. So that is alone 500-550 watt for GPU and CPU alone. Then every thing else comes on top on that. All from chipsæt to HDD and RGB light.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Personally I can't rate the Corsair models even the AXi units highly at all.   All of the models I had died and to be honest where junk in comparision to the previous AX model range, that I may add I have 2 1200w units still working flawlessly..
> Over the years I have drawn away from Corsair and I have been buying EVGA model units.  Some have been the smaller 650w G+ models up to the T2 1600w unit.  So far, I've had nothing but a simple and easy ownership of each of them..  They just work much like my AX units still do..  Very happy with them
> 
> View attachment 136043 View attachment 136044
> ...



I like EVGA too more than the rest probably. However you don't have to buy more due to efficiencies. That's a myth today. Modern psus MAINTAIN their efficiency thru out the range. There is no sweet spot. Buy what ya need, but don't way more to get a sweet spot as it doesn't exist. The more important spec is the hot box testing aka how (temp) hot they can run whilst providing rated wattage at what efficiency.




Valantar said:


> Perhaps a bit OT, but for the people here saying "1KW is enough" - this build will never exceed 500W unless the OP is running some seriously unsafe OCs. Even with a bunch of drives and fans a 3950X and a single 1080Ti is unlikely to top 450W in real-world use. Saying a 1000W PSU is "enough" for that is... a bit silly. 750W would likely be fine both for noise and longevity. 850W will be plenty. 1000W is overkill. 1200W is stupid.



lmao, this! I've been trying to point that out lol.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> i dont know how you get 450 watt. But that is deffently not system at full load then. GPU with overclock is up to 300 watt alone and CPU stock is about 144 watt as that is what AMD has set max watt to at 105 watt TDP and with overclock that will be higher when all cores runs a 100 % load. I think more the CPU can use up to around 200-250 watt when higly overclock. So that is alone 500-550 watt for GPU and CPU alone. Then every thing else comes on top on that. All from chipsæt to HDD and RGB light.



It's like your in an arm stretching machine and they pull!!! 

So, I'd get 1000w to have the ability to Run 2x monster Radeon VII GPUs (or any GPU capable of 250w draw and up) 

Platinum for the build quality and 12 year warranty, which it will likely last that long with an above configuration.

But if you never plan to get a dual card setup, grab an 850w Platinum  instead. Just my 2 cents, also, 850w should be plenty for mid ranged dual card setups too..


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 10, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> So, I'd get 1000w to have the ability to Run 2x monster Radeon VII GPUs (or any GPU capable of 250w draw and up)



Back in the day 7970s could draw more than 300w each, lol.

Off one psu.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I probably wouldn't pay extra for the titanium one. My platinum runs pretty cool even under significant load. If you can get one or the other for a good price, I'd say go for it. Either of them will be good, but I'd be surprised if you noticed a difference between the two.



Dit not think either that paying 100 USD more is the way to go unless i have the PC on 24/7 and i dont have that at all. 



ShrimpBrime said:


> It's like your in an arm stretching machine and they pull!!!
> 
> So, I'd get 1000w to have the ability to Run 2x monster Radeon VII GPUs (or any GPU capable of 250w draw and up)
> 
> ...



Before my 1080 TI i al ways ran SLI, but it seems multi GPU is a dying breed. AMD dropped crossfire entirely on some cards and Nvidia only supports SLI on the more exspensive cards. As that is not bad in it self, game developers seems to drop SLI/crossfire support as well in new tittles. Youtubers like Jaytwocent and Tech Yes City has declared multi GPU dead as well. So i dont think i ever will be running SLI again sadly

I will be getting a 1000 watt. Better overkill than under kill. PSU is an important part of a PC and a under powered PSU is a bad idea and i want so i can upgrade with out thinking of getting a better PSU later.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 10, 2019)

PCIe Gen 4 is meaningless at the moment, it only affects sequential writes. So in the majority of cases the 970 evo plus/pro or the optane will be much faster than that corsair/crucial shit.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 10, 2019)

Nothing wrong with 1000w. I have one too.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> So i dont think i ever will be running SLI again sadly



RIP multi GPU. It was fun while it lasted.  

quad 580/6950/7970/290x


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 10, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Back in the day 7970s could draw more than 300w each, lol.
> 
> Off one psu.



Omg that's awesome!!!!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 10, 2019)

I have 2 of the seasonic ultra prime titanium 850s and really like them.


The new corsair ax series is seasonic OEM the reason I reccomended them as well.

I've used multiple evga psu in the past as well and never had any issues with them.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 10, 2019)

dgianstefani said:


> PCIe Gen 4 is meaningless at the moment, it only affects sequential writes. So in the majority of cases the 970 evo plus/pro or the optane will be much faster than that corsair/crucial shit.



So PCIe is meaning less. I dissagree there. As PCIe Gen 4 SSD mature, there are potential for up to around 7500 MB/s read/ride speeds and Crucial is not shit, its not the fastes SSD´s, but they are dam reliable. I have used Crucial SSD since 2011 and never had one fail on me. I dont need fast sata SSD as they are purely to be used as game drives. That why i have NVMe for OS where a fast SSD is more importent.


thesmokingman said:


> RIP multi GPU. It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> quad 580/6950/7970/290x



Sadly yeah, multi GPU is a dying breed. But it whas fun the years i had it from 2009 to 2016 (got 1080 TI in 2017). Before that, i had GTX 285 in 3 way sli, GTX 570 in sli, GTX 970 In sli.

Look pass the wire mess. Back then i ditten care so much about look as i do know.

GTX 285 3 way SLI on a Asus rRampage 2 Extreme/I7 920 @ 4.3 GHz setup.



http://imgur.com/Tyknh2q




http://imgur.com/CqzKiq1


GTX 570 SLI


http://imgur.com/dXzGX3u


GTX 970 SLI


http://imgur.com/gBj72ty




oxrufiioxo said:


> I have 2 of the seasonic ultra prime titanium 850s and really like them.
> 
> 
> The new corsair ax series is seasonic OEM the reason I reccomended them as well.
> ...



I think i have desided to go with Seasonic. It seems most are fond of them.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2019)

Honestly I think you will be fine.. Save yourself a hundred bucks and take comfort in the fact you have a nice 1kw Seasonic powering your setup for at least a decade. My PSU is 7 or 8 years old and the rails really don't move much if at all. My setup in sig in that config only pulls 350 at the wall running the firestrike extreme loop.

Edit:

I ran furmark once with this setup and I think it was closer to 700w, pretty intense..


----------



## Valantar (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> i dont know how you get 450 watt. But that is deffently not system at full load then. GPU with overclock is up to 300 watt alone and CPU stock is about 144 watt as that is what AMD has set max watt to at 105 watt TDP and with overclock that will be higher when all cores runs a 100 % load. I think more the CPU can use up to around 200-250 watt when higly overclock. So that is alone 500-550 watt for GPU and CPU alone. Then every thing else comes on top on that. All from chipsæt to HDD and RGB light.


Nothing you're saying here is wrong except the conclusion. Tell me, how often are you running consistent 100% loads on your CPU and GPU at the same time? Unless this is a professional render rig, the answer is likely to be in the region of "almost never". Even if you overclock the CPU (which is a bit silly with Ryzen 3000, as you'll lose performance in lightly threaded situations) it won't come close to 100% load while gaming. If you're gaming and running a CPU encode you might end up stressing a bit more than half the cores, but not at 100%. Unless, that is, your main use case for the PC is to run FurMark+Prime95? But in all seriousness, again, 450W is a perfectly reasonable number for real-world use cases. Unless you're planning on running multi-GPU, 1000W is overkill. Period. If you want a 1000W PSU, go for it, but you don't need one. I'd go lower wattage and higher efficiency instead.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

This system all stock clocks yes will consume about 450W peak.
Mine is peaking at 350W with no OC.
But...
If the OP wants to OC to the Max, everything he can as much as he can (he has the right to do as he like), this rig can easily catch the 600W (peak) point. So the 850W will come a little short if you want to keep load 60% max. 1000W is the right Power point IMHO.
When I purchase a PSU, I’m thinking 10years ahead.
What if the OP want next year to go with 250~300w GPU (god knows what will be out there next year) and OC it...? And/or will like to add all shorts of stuff in that PC.

When you Purchase 1.5~2k$ CPU/GPU combo the high quality PSU (~300$ for this PC) is kind of an obligation to those components, in my book, and I don’t consider to save the 50$, when you go that high with all the other parts.

Efficiency has nothing to do with the bill economy as it’s not worth it. But a higher efficiency PSU is made out of higher quality internals. Reliability. Typical (high quality) efficiency is Gold I would say, and Platinum for someone looking for something more.
Titanium is not worth it, unless it’s something really special.

PCI-E 4th gen SSDs have nothing to offer right now (like the RAID-0)  except high sequential transfer rates. Unless you transfer massive amounts of data back and forth every day there is literally no other real benefit.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2019)

Valantar said:


> But in all seriousness, again, 450W is a perfectly reasonable number for real-world use cases.


A Vega 64 with the power limit raised can draw 330-watts alone. When gaming, I see 500-600 watts off the wall on a regular basis, even without touching the power cap on the GPU. Overclocking the GPU can bring it as high as 700w and north of 800w if I stress everything at once. The point of getting a large PSU is so you don't hit capacity because the more load you put on a PSU, the harder it's going to be working to give you what you need. It also won't run nearly as warm because 35-65% load tends to be a sweet spot when it comes to efficiency in a PSU. You size out a PSU for max draw on all situations, so you're never in a position where you hit capacity.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Most people has properly seen by now that i am planning to move away from X58 and on to a Ryzen 9 3950X build (in fact i have just put in a order for this CPU, so i am sure to get it before it´s potentially sold out just as 3900X whas for a long time) and my old PSU is over 10 years and still working perfect but i dont think it´s a wise dession to reuse such an old PSU in a new build. So i am gonna need a new one, i am just not much into what is hot and what is to avoid today when it comes to PSU. My old PSU is a Thermaltake Toughpower 1500 watt.
> 
> So what can people recommend in the 1000-1200 watt area of PSU?
> 
> ...


I didnt read anything after this so sorry if it was covered... but why such an overkill psu? With the system listed and overclocked, a quality 850W would be PLENTY. Getting more than that is a waste of money for no reason (listed in the first post).

People who want to use 50-60% of their PSU to be more efficient is ridiculous. The difference in efficiency across the entire rated points of a gold+ psu is a max of 3%.. from 50-75%...1%... yet you are paying a hell of a lot more...so sweetspot shweetspot...

I run a 7960x overclocked to 4.4ghz all c/t and a 2080ti also overclocked on a 750W psu. Unless I'm doing something jacked up like running small fft and furmark (lololol) at the same time, the fan on my 750w psu doesnt even spin up when gaming (evga g2 supernova).

In the last 15 years... I've went from a 550W Sunbeam (bang for your buck quality back in the day), to a 750W psu which covered builds from a highly o/c'd i7 920 with that 500W dual gpu from amd that was water cooled out of the factory to what I have now.

People loooooove to waste their cash for 'sweetspots and efficiency'... . Go look at psu reviews and look at the difference in efficiency, peeps. Or, go look at the 80 plus standards and see just how flat the efficiency curve for a 80 plus psu is....

Edit: take some time to look at this - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jonnyguru-talks-about-power-supplies.261018/



Tomgang said:


> I will be getting a 1000 watt. Better overkill than under kill


Overkill is 850W, bud. 1KW is just a waste of your money.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Just a crarification, and personal opinion...
For me when say I dont want to load the PSU over the 60, max 65%, has nothing to do about hitting peak efficiency for lower cost bill. Indeed, the most high quality PSUs have the efficiency curve almost a flat line for the majority of the load range. Most of them even surpass the specs at 50~60% load by 1~2%, but that is not the point. 1~3% or even 5% difference will reflect just a few $$ over entire year. Not worth to think that, unless its something that runs 24/7 with a serious load, like a miner or a server.
The point is elsewhere. Its about maximize life expectancy. I'm taking all possible precautions so I can replace the PSU when I need and/or want, and not when fail. Peak efficiency is cleaner output which also means less stress for the internals. Doing it's job at the most easy point. Also high quality/eff. modern PSUs deal much easier (close to peak efficiency) the ultra high speed transient loads... the way boost clocks are implemented today for modern GPUs/CPUs (Turing, Navi, ZEN2)
I never had to replaced a PSU that has failed.

First quality PSU I bought was 2004, a Enermax Liberty 500W 80+ (100€). Used it for 4 years and left it aside for a 750W PC power & Cooling 82% eff. (140€) that I kept for 11 years with multiple combinations. Last 4 years was loaded with a FX-8370 (since 2012) and a R9 390X (2015), a 450~500W draw, no OC. Still working today with that combo. The Enermax still working today on a PC with 250~300W draw.
I always spend extra for a PSU and never load it past 60~65% and that has worked for me well, for stability (voltage output) and reliability (long life).


----------



## Valantar (Nov 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> A Vega 64 with the power limit raised can draw 330-watts alone. When gaming, I see 500-600 watts off the wall on a regular basis, even without touching the power cap on the GPU. Overclocking the GPU can bring it as high as 700w and north of 800w if I stress everything at once. The point of getting a large PSU is so you don't hit capacity because the more load you put on a PSU, the harder it's going to be working to give you what you need. It also won't run nearly as warm because 35-65% load tends to be a sweet spot when it comes to efficiency in a PSU. You size out a PSU for max draw on all situations, so you're never in a position where you hit capacity.


...which is exactly why I said a 750W PSU would be fine and an 850W would be plenty - a 3950X and a 1080Ti will likely consume around 450W under load, and _might_ hit 600W if pushed very hard with some serious OCs. A 1080Ti is not a Vega 64, and a 3950X is not an i7-3930K. Modern hardware has ever decreasing potential for clock and power scaling, as process nodes shrink and manufacturers design smarter and more adaptive clock and power monitoring and adjustment systems to extract maximum performance from a part. A 3950X won't consume 300W even in power virus loads unless you're doing ln2 overclocking, and the 1080Ti won't push far beyond 300W unless you're using exotic cooling and shunt mods. And then, again, there is the difference between real-world use cases and power viruses and benchmarks. Real world combined loads are never 100% CPU + 100% GPU unless you're doing rendering or something similar. So, again, 750 will be safely beyond the peak, worst-case, once-in-a-blue-moon power draw of a system like this, and 850W will have a nice margin on top of that.


As for efficiency curves, that thinking is terribly outdated at this point. Modern PSU designs have near-flat efficiency curves between ~20-100%, and "aiming for 50 at full load" to maximize efficiency is a remnant from old, outdated designs when efficiency curves were far more ... curved. Not to mention that modern high-end, high-efficiency PSUs are generally under-rated and can deliver 100% output for ages without complaint, unlike the norm a decade ago. Sure, capacitor aging is unavoidable, so some "overprovisioning" is smart to ensure the longevity of the PSU, but double the necessary output is just silly with modern PSU designs.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

This combo (3950X+1080Ti) is for today... And when you want to upgrade later to some RTX3080TI or RX5900XT with 250-300W draw (unOCed) and want to beat the crap out of it because you like it and for no apparent reason, and load the PC with all kinds of stuff, and hitting the 650~700W point frequently that 850W is not "working" for me, for 10+ years usage, with the 20% overpovisioning. I want 50%.
650W + 50% = 975W

And when someone is spending 2K $ for a CPU (750$), mainboard (400$) and a GPU (that 1080Ti will eventually be replaced with something top tier, so 700~800$ if not more) is a moot point to try to save 100 or even 50$ to PSU... the most valuable and significant part of the PC. It is something that I never understand... ever.


----------



## Eskimonster (Nov 10, 2019)

I would defo buy a 850w seasonic prime platinum for this build, plenty power and 12 y warranty.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> The point is elsewhere. Its about maximize life expectancy. I'm taking all possible precautions so I can replace the PSU when I need and/or want, and not when fail.


my dude... that is what the warranty is for. The warranty covers the unit. A good unit should be able to run what is on the label for the life of its warranty. Now nobody would nor should do that, but to only use such 'little' of its output for that reason is  going overboard to me. 650 to 700w use on a 850W psu is nothing! I wouldnt pay 10% ($50-$100) more for something I dont need.

Literally unless you are using multiple gpus or subambient cooling and benchmark competitively, there are few to no compelling reasons to ever get more than an 850W psu. That wattage will handle any ambiently cooled CPU up to/including HEDT and a single gpu, both overclocked, for the life of its warranty.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 10, 2019)

Seasonic Prime TX1000  



			https://seasonic.com/prime-tx


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2019)

Valantar said:


> As for efficiency curves, that thinking is terribly outdated at this point. Modern PSU designs have near-flat efficiency curves between ~20-100%, and "aiming for 50 at full load" to maximize efficiency is a remnant from old, outdated designs when efficiency curves were far more ... curved.


You mean like PSUs released this year?   



https://www.techpowerup.com/review/corsair-rm-750-2019/2.html

Honestly, this doesn't really matter, but less efficiency does translate to more heat and heat is what's going to degrade your PSU. The OP clearly cares about longevity considering he's replacing an X58 machine, so why push it and not leave the option open for adding components in the future by having that headroom? PSUs also tend to become less efficient over time, so there's that too. So a very real question that needs to be asked is how will the PSU be holding up after 8 years of use? The bottom line though is that if you're not interested in long term longevity and you're not pushing the PSU to the limit, it's probably a waste. I think we can at least agree on that.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> You mean like PSUs released this year?
> View attachment 136100
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/corsair-rm-750-2019/2.html
> 
> Honestly, this doesn't really matter, but less efficiency does translate to more heat and heat is what's going to degrade your PSU. The OP clearly cares about longevity considering he's replacing an X58 machine, so why push it and not leave the option open for adding components in the future by having that headroom? PSUs also tend to become less efficient over time, so there's that too. So a very real question that needs to be asked is how will the PSU be holding up after 8 years of use? The bottom line though is that if you're not interested in long term longevity and you're not pushing the PSU to the limit, it's probably a waste. I think we can at least agree on that.


you do realize that in order to pass 80 Plus tiers it has to fit within their parameters, right? And those values fit, yes (3%)? If that graph started at zero instead of 80% and didnt exaggerate the shape, it would actually be pretty flat through the 20-100% curve... 3% or less on 80 Plus units.

You can ask my 750w evga g2 supernova how its handled abuse over the last several years as it's still managing with my highly overclocked 7960x and overclocked 2080ti today. 

Some people just leave more meat on the bone than needed. This yields little real world benefits and costs a lot more to do it. So to each their own, but, with my $100, I'd rather take the family out to a nice dinner, upgrade the GPU another tier, or save it than to throw it away by excessive overprovisioning. I just hate to see BS reasons to justify getting one.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang I hope you are enjoying this debate...  And please let us know your decision.
May I ask what is your need of computing power? Why do you need a 16c/32t CPU with a 400$ mainboard?
Out of plain curiosity...


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I have taken a look at seasonic PSU


And that is a good stopping point.
Seasonic is simply as good as it gets. I buy that brand whenever I can afford to.



ShrimpBrime said:


> So, I'd get 1000w to have the ability to Run 2x monster Radeon VII GPUs



Why two of them? They don't run in Crossfire, do they?


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 10, 2019)

I recently built a Ryzen 3900X + X570 Aorus Xtreme rig with a Corsair HX1000 Platinum. I have a 360mm AIO, and a Vega64, I don't think I'm anywhere close making that PSU break the proverbial sweat. Gonna get a NAVI 23, pretty sure it isn't gonna be a problem for that PSU.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> i dont know how you get 450 watt. But that is deffently not system at full load then. GPU with overclock is up to 300 watt alone and CPU stock is about 144 watt as that is what AMD has set max watt to at 105 watt TDP and with overclock that will be higher when all cores runs a 100 % load. I think more the CPU can use up to around 200-250 watt when higly overclock. So that is alone 500-550 watt for GPU and CPU alone. Then every thing else comes on top on that. All from chipsæt to HDD and RGB light.


I completely forgot to respond to this, but my other posts should sum it up. In short: those per-part numbers are likely accurate, but you can't simply add them together for realistic use cases - gaming doesn't stress the CPU even close to full power, and drives and other peripherals are never concurrently under full load (other than spin-up of HDDs during POST, I guess). Chipset is ~10W (under full load, less when its PCIe lanes aren't being stressed, mobo+RAM are another 15-ish watts (relatively steady), SSDs are ~5W each (peak, normally far less), HDDs are 10-15W under spin-up and far less in use, and fans average out at a couple of watts each. Which is why my Fury X (275W) + Ryzen 5 1600X (95W) + water loop (10W pump + three fans) + one m.2 and one 2.5" SSDs barely exceeds 400W _at the wall_ while gaming - including the >=12% losses of my 80+ Gold PSU. Your CPU (and GPU, if overclocked very heavily) consume more power than mine, but not much when used under normal conditions. For reference, 400W at the wall at 88% efficiency means ~357W internally, 450W at the wall =~402W internally. IMO my 750W PSU is overkill even for this power hog of a GPU - remember that PSU ratings are for output, not input, so PSU losses are not counted.

Of course you are free to choose whatever you want, and longevity is an argument for padding the rated output somewhat, but 1000W is nonetheless complete overkill for any ambient-cooled single-GPU PC in 2019/2020. As for the "spend the money, the rest of the build deserves it" argument - that kind of falls apart if longevity is a factor - doesn't the next $2000 upgrade also then "deserve" a similarly brand-spanking new PSU with crispy clean outputs and fresh capacitors? Don't get me wrong, I buy all hardware with the intention of it lasting for a long time, but you are talking about spending ~50% more than necessary for no perceptible difference. If you buy a 400W GPU in five years, I have some serious doubts you'll feel comfortable using that with this PSU anyhow.



GamerGuy said:


> I recently built a Ryzen 3900X + X570 Aorus Xtreme rig with a Corsair HX1000 Platinum. I have a 360mm AIO, and a Vega64, I don't think I'm anywhere close making that PSU break the proverbial sweat. Gonna get a NAVI 23, pretty sure it isn't gonna be a problem for that PSU.


Yeah, I'll be replacing my PSU when I get a Navi 23 and a new CPU (currently thinking 3900X), but only because I want to further downsize to SFX or SFX-L. Not sure if I'll go for a Corsair Platinum or something like the new Fractal units, but nonetheless I definitely won't be moving above 750W no matter the power draw of that combo. It simply won't be necessary.


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I like EVGA too more than the rest probably. However you don't have to buy more due to efficiencies. That's a myth today. Modern psus MAINTAIN their efficiency thru out the range. There is no sweet spot. Buy what ya need, but don't way more to get a sweet spot as it doesn't exist. The more important spec is the hot box testing aka how (temp) hot they can run whilst providing rated wattage at what efficiency.



Apologies for the late reply...   Family time...
Well they kind of maintain their efficiency even judging by the reviews they peak in the middle of the watt range, it might only be a few percent, but its the peak 

I've never really worried too much about what PSU I've had as long as it's a good one.  I've had both of my AX units pulling it's rated 1200w from the wall and nothing has happened to these units.  The 1200w P2 I use for my 5960X + SLI 1080 Ti's has been pushed hard as well pulling 1400w from the wall (not by myself but the previous owner) and still over a year later it's just carrying on without any issues at all  

Getting a decent PSU for me is essential and yes most of us here I bet do over estimate the PSU size, but most of us here will overclock, add water cooling and so on, which will add some more watts to the overall total of what is pulled from the wall.
I do allow a little more on any PC I build but what I stand by more so than the wattage of the unit is the quality of the unit.  I simply won't skimp on a crap PSU model.  I pick only from the top tier of units, always have and always will.  Overclocking back in the Duron and Thunderbird days made me realise that (Q-Tec 550w vs Enermax 380w, nuff said...)  Also PC Power and Cooling units, they saved my hardware, so another reason for top tier units 

I guess when you buy from the top tier of units anyways, you have even less of a worry about what size unit to buy as some/most (I'm not sure) will allow you to pull more watts than it states on the unit..  Example my AX1200 units where tested and they where able to pull 1600w+ from the wall in the review and remain stable, now that I do call impressive 

But still, if @Tomgang plans on adding more to his system, extra GPUs or whatever the reserve is always there...  Another take on it is that, why would you want to run something close to flat out all the time when you could buy something that's got a little more headroom and won't be near it's peak all the time (I use combi boilers as an example there)  If 850w costs £100 and the 1000w unit is £150, then meh might as well stick with an 850w if it gives you an upgrade path.  But the difference is when you buy the 1000w for the cost of £100 when it's on offer (call it a gold or platinum models) then you're not really wasting anything    This is one of the reasons I have the PSUs I have currently   Price 

I'll shut up now


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

phill said:


> I've never really worried too much about what PSU I've had as long as it's a good one. I've had both of my AX units pulling it's rated 1200w from the wall and nothing has happened to these units. The 1200w P2 I use for my 5960X + SLI 1080 Ti's has been pushed hard as well pulling 1400w from the wall (not by myself but the previous owner) and still over a year later it's just carrying on without any issues at all


You do realize that 1200W at the wall on a 90% efficient unit is less than 1200W load on the psu (1080W), right? It should easily be working there as it is rated to do so. The rating is NOT what it pulls at the wall, but what the psu can output. The efficiency is added to what it pulls from the wall.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You do realize that 1200W at the wall on a 90% efficient unit is less than 1200W load on the psu (1080W), right? It should easily be working there as it is rated to do so. The rating is NOT what it pulls at the wall, but what the psu can output. The efficiency is added to what it pulls from the wall.



I know   I had a wall meter plugged into an X58 rig with TRI SLI GTX 580's at the time, when I saw it going north of 1200w I was somewhat surprised and impressed at the same time   Same went for my 6 RX480's, without tweaking them they'd pull 1200w+, after a bit of undervolting, 700 to 800w pulled   From the wall figures


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 11, 2019)

The Corsair HX1200I should satisfy your needs and it can be monitored and controlled in Windows too with a 10 year warranty.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> The Corsair HX1200I should satisfy your needs and it can be monitored and controlled in Windows too with a 10 year warranty.


Its like you skipped the other 57 posts... 

Please share why you would make/suggest this user spend on a 1.2KW PSU when 850W is already plenty? What makes you spend over $100 more?


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 11, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Its like you skipped the other 57 posts...
> 
> Please share why you would make/suggest this user spend on a 1.2KW PSU when 850W is already plenty? What makes you spend over $100 more?



You are right I was just replying to the original post. The reason I would suggest that is because you (The OP) don't know what will be the computer be in 5+ years. I always get more than I need so that if I am upgrading to a more powerful PC I won't need to replace the PSU. I also like the accoutrements that come with high end PSUs.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> You are right I was just replying to the original post. The reason I would suggest that is because you (The OP) don't know what will be the computer be in 5+ years. I always get more than I need so that if I am upgrading to a more powerful PC I won't need to replace the PSU. I also like the accoutrements that come with high end PSUs.


Thank you for sharing those reasons. Please note you can buy a 'high-end' PSU with the accouterments and also be around the appropriate wattage for the build and future upgrades. High-end doesn't mean High wattage.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Thank you for sharing those reasons. Please note you can buy a 'high-end' PSU with the accouterments and also be around the appropriate wattage for the build and future upgrades. High-end doesn't mean High wattage.



I believe the term you might be looking for or getting to is 'High Quality'


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

phill said:


> I believe the term you might be looking for or getting to is 'High Quality'


Not really, no. Maybe that is for Kapone, not me. I was simply springboarding off of his words.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 11, 2019)

What are we still arguing about PSU watt. I believe in the end that it's my decision to chose what wattage I want. No matter what I need and don't need right now, I am going for a 1000 watt PSU and that's final. I don't want to buy a to small PSU for future upgrades and will hate to have to get a bigger PSU later. This setup I hope will last 6-8 years and I don't know about example gpu wattage consumption will be or if sli will be more a thing again in the future, cause frankly I miss having two cards.

Also I might go for threadripper later or back to intel, if I find cpu or features on X570 is not to my liking. 

It's alright to give sujestions, but I only asked for what fabricant I shut get and I have chosen Seasonic.

Thanks for all replies again.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> What are we still arguing about PSU watt. I believe in the end that it's my decision to chose what wattage I want. No matter what I need and don't need right now, I am going for a 1000 watt PSU and that's final. I don't want to buy a to small PSU for future upgrades and will hate to have to get a bigger PSU later. This setup I hope will last 6-8 years and I don't know about example gpu wattage consumption will be or if sli will be more a thing again in the future, cause frankly I miss having two cards.
> 
> Also I might go for threadripper later or back to intel, if I find cpu or features on X570 is not to my liking.
> 
> ...


Nobody ever said it wasn't. If you want 2 GPUs later on, for whatever reason (you have a single 24" monitor now...), then yeah, 1000W would be good. But those who suggested more just like spending other people's cash for no reason. Just trying to thwart the blind leading the blind as so often happens here. 

Have fun with your new PSU...!!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 11, 2019)

At least some poeple, including me, while suggested the 1000W option, had added the word "if", a bunch of times... and it was for a reason. But that wattage alone is like red flag for others.
Was those (former) people the only that had understood the OP's mindset and will to future strategy/options? ...I wonder

Enjoy you new PC Tomgang


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 11, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Nobody ever said it wasn't. If you want 2 GPUs later on, for whatever reason (you have a single 24" monitor now...), then yeah, 1000W would be good. But those who suggested more just like spending other people's cash for no reason. Just trying to thwart the blind leading the blind as so often happens here.
> 
> Have fun with your new PSU...!!



If SLI will be more popular and better supported again, then yes for sure I will have two cards again. 

About monitor, yeah that old thing is also in for a replacement later next year. This upgrade I am about to do now, is not cheap and all my current savings goes to this. Monitor is probably gonna be replaced with the next gpu upgrade some time then nvidia release RTX 3000 series cards next year. 

This asus monitor is in for consideration right now. 






						MG278Q｜Monitors｜ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com
				




Sure I see your point about others waisting money on my or others behalf. Having fun with a psuhmm maybe not so much, but the hardware it's gonna power, yeah that I will have some great fun with oh and no more (glass ceiling) you like to call bottleneck.



Zach_01 said:


> At least some poeple, including me, while suggested the 1000W option, had added the word "if", a bunch of times... and it was for a reason. But that wattage alone is like red flag for others.
> Was those (former) people the only that had understood the OP's mindset and will to future strategy/options? ...I wonder
> 
> Enjoy you new PC Tomgang



Sure the "if" i get that.

Yeah for some it's clearly a red flag and they think I waisting my money with a to big a PSU. They just don't think about the reason behind it.

And yes a bigger PSU is to future prof for future upgrades and adding more power hungry hardware later like a Second card or maybe trying to go for LN2 oc.

It's not so often I get new hardware, so I will for sure have some fun with it. X58 has been great, but time has caught up on it so it's no longer providing everything I need fei. It.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> If SLI will be more popular and better supported again, then yes for sure I will have two cards again.
> 
> About monitor, yeah that old thing is also in for a replacement later next year. This upgrade I am about to do now, is not cheap and all my current savings goes to this. Monitor is probably gonna be replaced with the next gpu upgrade some time then nvidia release RTX 3000 series cards next year.
> 
> This asus monitor is in for consideration right now.


1. It (SLI) won't be better supported again... so don't get your hopes up(?). The trend, for years now, is that it is going away. To plan for it today, for potential use next gen isn't a good plan, IMO.
2. That  is a high Hz 2560x1440 monitor. A single 2080Ti will pound through that already. You will be on a single card for that res and refresh rate.

You could have easily used a 850W PSU and saved some jack. This is why we ask (some of us) probing questions or clarify other information.... to help the OP the best we can instead of just blurting out random overkill PSU wattage without knowing. But hey..... the avatar says it all.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 11, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> What are we still arguing about PSU watt. I believe in the end that it's my decision to chose what wattage I want. No matter what I need and don't need right now, I am going for a 1000 watt PSU and that's final. I don't want to buy a to small PSU for future upgrades and will hate to have to get a bigger PSU later. This setup I hope will last 6-8 years and I don't know about example gpu wattage consumption will be or if sli will be more a thing again in the future, cause frankly I miss having two cards.
> 
> Also I might go for threadripper later or back to intel, if I find cpu or features on X570 is not to my liking.
> 
> ...



Some people just dont get that other people are enthusiasts and prefer big watt PSUs, but feel the need to make a point which nobody even gives a **** about as if the opinion would matter now after you made your choice.

Btw, I think that Seasonic 10 year warranty is too short. Probably last plenty longer than that. Lol


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 11, 2019)

SLI/Crossfire are pretty much dead already and looking hard to come back any time soon, if ever. Was definately not a point by me, I didnt speak of it ever. All my "ifs" was on other things.... Im not going to tell again, its all over previous posts.



Tomgang said:


> About monitor, yeah that old thing is also in for a replacement later next year. This upgrade I am about to do now, is not cheap and all my current savings goes to this. Monitor is probably gonna be replaced with the next gpu upgrade some time then nvidia release RTX 3000 series cards next year.
> 
> This asus monitor is in for consideration right now.
> 
> ...



Sticking with the standard form factor eh? I'm kind of set to wide, or maybe ultra wide.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> If SLI will be more popular and better supported again, then yes for sure I will have two cards again.



It won't and yer better off not getting your hopes up. When Mantle, Vulkan, and DX12 offered ideal access to hardware to game devs they balked that it actually required them to work to optimize for multi gpu. 

Just get a titan like I did. Then you can stop wondering what if. Ironically the Titan XP has saved me from upgraditis cuz it was so OP for so long. It's still right up there at the top of the food chain 4 years later.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Some people just dont get that other people are enthusiasts and prefer big watt PSUs, but feel the need to make a point which nobody even gives a **** about as if the opinion would matter now after you made your choice.
> 
> Btw, I think that Seasonic 10 year warranty is too short. Probably last plenty longer than that. Lol


It has nothing to do with being an enthusiast, but you missed that trying to be snarky...we get it. What we dont get is buying massively oversized psus for BS reasons. OP's always do what they wish, our job is to inform them so they can make an educated decision.

But to say an enthusiast is justification for doing so is really short-sighted IMO.

Anyway, apologies.. I know I like to force feed information. Peace out.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 11, 2019)

How are you(plural in general and out of this thread) manage to turn most of threads in here about judging and criticizing and mocking other people... is amazing and frustrating all together...
Can we talk tech only stuff... pass our indivitual opinions/thoughts/experiences/knowlegde/info freely and stop calling names to each other? Can we respect other's opinions? And let the OPs make up their minds? Can we disproof false advice and misinfo only with facts and no characterization. Is this possible?

Is all this childish behaviour leading anywhere?


----------

